# skelly the rottie pup



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

another horrifically skinny dog has come into the centre
why we called him skelly- yes you guessed it because he looks like a skelleton 
SKELLY: Skelly is a young rottie cross who has not had a very good start in life. 
As you can see from the pictures he is extremely thin; 
were confident that this is due to neglect and NOT any medical condition as he is very keen on food when you offer him any. 
Despite his condition he is an extremely friendly and loving dog who just wants to be loved and fussed. He is good on the lead and is keen to go on walks. Skelly really needs to be in a home soon so that he can start on his road to recovery from his pitiful state  can you offer Skelly the home he needs?

these dog is gorgeous and it just breaks my heart. If you know someone looking for a rott please point them in this direction- isn't he handsom

please call Ros on 07849637862 or 01780783331.
website homes 4 dogs

Animal Helpline Dog Rescue, wandford near peterborough


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

i have met this boy and he is totally gorgeous. he loved to be cuddled and isnt frightened at all. i am going to see him again on monday with a view to fostering him


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
omg come to mind but he has a great face I do hope he goes to a forever new home. please give him cuddles


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

That is truly shocking, poor lil guy, i hope you find your forever home sun boy, you deserve more love and care than you have recieved, how can people neglect dogs to this state?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

That is one truly beautiful dog!!! :nonod: Shocking someone let him get in this state.


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

discusting you can,t understand the way people could starve this poor dog like that how could they sleep at night it does not cost much to feed a dog you can get cheep food if you can,t afford the premion foods like wagg or something about £8 why buy him in the first place if your going to do this to him i hope they were prosecuted lets hope the rest of his life is better than the first few months bless him good luck skelly


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

My mates after a Rottie; I'll show her this.

Stacey xxx


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

staceybob that would be fantastic for him. he really is a sweetheart.

dont think anyone will be prosecuted for this boy as he was a stray and went to the pound. his time was up so the rescue took him. someone has put some effort into him as he walks lovely on his lead a,d know basic commands like sit sty down etc. 
god if i didnt have 7 dogs already i would be keeping this boy myself


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Poor boy what a lovely face. I can't believe someone would let a dog get like that 
And he is still lovely natured. If I wasn't so far away I would definately have him!

I hope he finds the home he deserves soon!

x


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Awww poor little lad! He's gorgeous, hope he finds a good home soon xx


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

best news i have heard all day. skelly has found himself the perfect home. couple turned up today as they were really interested in elsa another rottie we have in but fell in love with skelly to they couldnt make up their minds so took them both. a very happy ending


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

wow, thats great news! at least skelly will have a friend too!


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

skelly is back :cryin:


----------



## foxy roxy (Apr 12, 2009)

poor poor boy such a shame lets hope his life will be a happier one from now on good luck in finding a new home skelly.


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

why did they bring him back?????


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

skelly growled at the young child. but then i wouldnt be letting a young child be touching a new rescue dog on the way home.


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

he needs a peacefull home you don,t now what he has been through in the past with children i would not let him go again with kids may be older kids that are well behaved arround them there must be some one out there with no kids looking for a rotty he needs that special person who he can learn to trust and hopefully that will happen soon if i had no dogs i would have him i saved a rotty many years ago from a life of hell and trained her to a high standard never needed a lead on her she never left my side i could walk her through town without a lead any way i,m keeping my eye on this thread every day hoping that someone comes along and gives him the life he deserves


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

blueribbonuk said:


> skelly growled at the young child. but then i wouldnt be letting a young child be touching a new rescue dog on the way home.


I agree

The poor dog will not have know what was going on, and I think that more care should have been taken introducing the child and the dog.

I do think the may have worked, but just got off on the wrong foot, very sad.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Poor Skelly I am sorry he is back.

Put him in the post I will have him 

x


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

we went down there to introduce my lot to him woth a view to fostering him. he got on great with 6 of mine but wanted to eat my pom. mind you she was squeaking at him so probably didnt like that. so we couldnt bring him home


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Hope skelly finds his forever home, poor little thing! keep us posted please!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Arggh, makes me a tad angry that somone would let "there pup" get into such a state. Cruel !

I think it looks like a Rotti/Lab mix ? maybe i am wrong i dunno

I hope its happy with its new home, wherever that may be


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

skelly has put a little bit of weight on and is a lot happier in himself. his tail is always wagging now instead of being inbetween his legs. i would say he is full rottie he looks the spitting image of my bonnie that i lost before xmas. although my bonnie wasnt skinny lol


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

blueribbonuk said:


> skelly has put a little bit of weight on and is a lot happier in himself. his tail is always wagging now instead of being inbetween his legs. i would say he is full rottie he looks the spitting image of my bonnie that i lost before xmas. although my bonnie wasnt skinny lol


He could be full rottie, just thought in his face he looked like he had some lab in him ?

either way that makes no difference, as he looks a lovely dog.. Just hope he has a full reovery and enjoys his dinners.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

is he okay with other dogs?

my 3 yr old brother is autistic but dogs calm him down.

do you think he would be okay or not :/

xx


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

i would say give ros a ring to be honest. he has been fine with the dogs at the kennels he is kennelled with 2 german sheps. i was going to foster him and he got on alright with 6 of my dogs but didnt like my abbey who is a pom at all. he did go off to a new home and growled at the young child on the way home i dont know all the facts as to why this happened again ros will advise if he would be suitable for your brother or not. 
contact is
01789783331 mobile 07849637862

if you look on the website there are lots of other dogs that maybe suitable also
homes 4 dogs


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

triinity is so cute!!


girl or boy?

good with dogs andchildren?

its the gsd rotti mix  soo coot


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

trinity is a boy he is lovely and only having 3 legs doesnt stop him in any way. 
my fav there but they do have to be homed together is tia and roxy they are just perfect.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

i like scarlet aswell

she would proberly be best as fred loves staffies!!

rory gets on with anything 

is she good with children/dogs?

lol sorry for all the Q.s xx


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

all these dogs apart from a couple are pound dogs so we have no idea really as to children. i have met scarlet and she is ok with some dogs she picks her friends really lol. have you seen kipling. now i have met and walked him . i dont think there is any boxer in there he is diddy lol. we walked him with an entire male and he was fine around him. he is a very cuddly boy. his pic doesnt do him justice. i really love this lil boy. i have on foster prince as i have named him. he isnt on the website yet. he is so so sccared bless him. he would need a home that will give him time and lots of love. but there is a really loyal dog waiting to come out. in the couple of days he has been with me he is now coming to me for a fuss. he gets on with all my lot doesnt play or anything but is happy in their comapny. he really is a heart breaker. 
here is a pic of him not a very good one this is when he arrived he is only young bless him


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

i wish i lived nearer i would pop down a couple of afternoons a week and give them a hand with the dogs i would love to do something like that some freinds of mine go to a rescue once a week to walk there dogs for them but i live in town and don,t drive so its near imposible


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

wouldnt your freinds pick you up and take you with them


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

they can,t pick me up they don,t live in the same area it would be to far out there way to pick me up


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh what a gorgeous boy. The poor thing


----------

